# Selling on the side for extra $$$$



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

I am needing to pick up some extra cash before Christmas. I have sold Avon before and it looks, here in Perth, like Avon and Estee Lauder are my only choices. I can do business at work, so that's no issue. Which would you ladies recommend. I work with a mix of 30 - 40 and 50ish women and a few much older ladies.
I would love to sell Mineral Makeup, but don't know of any that work like this in Australia. Any suggestions?
Hope this kind of post is okay.


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Esme! I've sold some Avon/mark. before. I still have an account set up to sell, just in case, but am not very active in it any longer. I started out doing it as a way to just immerse myself in makeup, and as a way to get my hands on some makeup — pronto and at great prices!

I found, though, that over time, as I developed into doing more MUA work, selling the makeup got me some mixed reviews. As I moved into using higher quality makeup, my cosmetics customers started expecting the same quality from what I was selling. Unfortunately mark./Avon didn't deliver. On the other hand, it opened up an avenue for income I would have never had otherwise... brides would like to purchase products for touch ups after the initial application, or would like to purchase reasonably-priced items as gifts, etc.

I still kept on some of the more loyal customers who were just really into exploring the different products in the catalog, including non-makeup items like accessories and seasonal/holiday items.

Do you work as an MUA? If so, I'd take the time to seriously think about how those two parts of business would work together and the effect they'd have on each other, especially how selling cosmetics can affect your reputation as a MUA.

HTH!


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

Nah, I don't work as a MUA. I flunked the pink section of the color recognition test! Haha. I work as an office manager and have lots of access to other ladies and I love mu, but am not so crazy about Avon, although I enjoyed selling it when my kids were little. I am looking into mineral makeups that can be sold in Australia. I dunno, I was just thinking about how I could bring in some extra money and people at work are always asking me about my mu and perfume so it seemed like the thing.
Oh, dang! And I meant to say Mary Kay earlier, not Estee Lauder. I don't think EL has a personal sales program, my bad.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 23, 2008)

Why don't you try The Body Shop? I've been a consultant for about a year. I really like it! 
PM me if you would like more details


----------



## britters0520 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Esme! I just recently started selling Avon as a way to make some extra money! I really enjoy it! Let me know if you are interested or have any questions! Good luck in what ever you decide!


----------

